# Panasonic Announces New Portable Speaker Unit



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

As if the summer months need remind us, climbing out of our listening rooms and enjoying nature is a wonderful thing. For true music-lovers it’s even better with tunes in tow and there are plenty of audio products that can perform in the great outdoors. Today, Panasonic introduced the durable SC–NT10 Portable Wireless Speaker System, designed specifically to take a beating during just about any outdoor excursion throughout the year.








Looking for a speaker system that’s easy to carry? The SC–NT10’s form factor is compact, portable, and can be clipped to just about anything. Concerned about water? It can resist splashed water. How about sand? Not to worry, the unit is dust proof making it perfect for beaches. Heading to a scorching hot beach or cold mountain top? The SC–NT10 is designed to withstand deep freezes and ambient temperatures approaching 120 degrees F. How about excursions that will jolt and jostle the SC–NT10? No problem. The unit can be dropped from almost 3 feet with no risky of damage. Not interested in fumbling with batteries? The unit is rechargable with an estimated life of 8 hours (a USB port allows devices to charge directly from the unit).

"Building on the popularity of other "tough" products in our lineup,Panasonic has created a wireless speaker that is small enough to carry almost anywhere and can handle the elements, but will still produce superior sound quality," said David Fisher, Product Manager, Home Entertainment, Panasonic Consumer Marketing Company of North America. 

The SC–NT10’s sound is created by two full range speakers (measuring 1-3/8 inches) and a passive radiator (2 inches). Panasonic says the unit’s low frequencies are improved by its proprietary XBS Master technology and H.Bass (which adds harmonics to aide in reproducing bass sounds at frequencies below 80Hz). It also improves performance with Multi Band Gain Control, a technology that controls distortion, and a Boost Mode that boosts midrange sounds to improve the audibility of sound in noisier environments.

Owners can leave their cords behind. The SC–NT10 uses Bluetooth pairing for connections between smart phones and tablet devices, and sound quality is boosted by Panasonic’s Bluetooth Re-Master functionality. To make pairing simple, the unit comes Near Field Communication (NFC) enabled. That means no more stumbling through your device’s settings menu to pair Bluetooth. Near Field Communication allows capable devices to be simply swiped or touched to the SC–NT10 and the music is ready to begin.

"The SC–NT10 is an ideal audio companion for anyone who loves the outdoors.It's equipped with unique features for ease-of-use including Near Field Communication for easy pairing with mobile devices, and produces crystal clear, powerful sound,"said Fisher.


The SC–NT10 will be available in a few short months (MSRP $99.99) in either Orange/Black or Blue/Black. The “body suit” accessory (MSRP $29.99) allows the S10 to clip-on almost anything.

_Image Credit: slashgear.com
Source: PRNewsWire.com_


----------

